# Tivo Premiere XL4 Ebay auction



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

I also have an e-bay auction for the Tivo Premiere XL4 bundle if anyone is interested:

Premiere XL4, TiVo Stream, MoCA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281170498635?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Premiere

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281170499295?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

sorry dude, I've seen XL4s go for as low as $100-150 and base Premieres are almost free now.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

gigaguy said:


> sorry dude, I've seen XL4s go for as low as $100-150 and base Premieres are almost free now.


That is not entirely accurate. I checked ebay before putting mine up for sale, and if they are selling for that low something must be wrong with them. All XL4''s that I have seen have been going for $200-$300 used, and up to $400 new.

I am selling my bundle for $325.00 with includes other things.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

your combo is a good strategy. I am watching the used XL4 market. There are some really good buys I see...decisions.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

I did lower it to $300 starting bid for the bundle.

I have a TiVo Premiere XL4, TiVo Premiere, TiVo Stream and MoCA adapter I need to get rid of. The lowest I would go for everything is $350 plus shipping


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

I set up a new auction, all items for $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281179995719


----------

